# RCI vs II..



## peppersmom (Sep 29, 2012)

What is the difference between RCI and II?  Which is the better of the two as far as exchange companies...If your TS is with RCI, can you use II?  Thanks in advance...this is all new to me


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 29, 2012)

There are differences, but not a lot. RCI has more resorts. Arguably II has 'better' ones, but RCI has DVC and HGVC, so it's no slouch. Basically you sign on with whichever exchange company your resort is associated with. Some are dual affiliated so you can choose. As far as I know it's an either/or exchange deal between those two, however there are independent exchange companies, like SFX, Platinum, and others where you can deposit a week from anyone and select from their choices. 

There is no way I can give a tutorial here in a few sentences. Study TUG. Ask questions, but 'exchanging' is just too big a subject to address at all easily or completely. Find out which exchange your resort is associated with and learn to use it to the maximum and you'll do fine.

Plus I see you've posted this to a Point System forum, so there are many other point systems and considerations. RCI has their Points, but II prefers to use their resorts' point systems like Marriott and others. Wyndham has theirs, VI has theirs, and DRI has theirs and more. 

In short, there simply is no 'Best'. What may work well for me may not work for you and what system is 'best' for you may be unusable for me.

Looking back through your posts, OP, have you bought a TS yet? You've asked the 'Which resort? Which eBay seller?, Why buy resale?, How about Westgate, Marriott, etc. etc.? Now it's Which Exchange company?

This timesharing is not particularly difficult, but does require a little time commitment to get the most out of it. But to make it easy, you said in another post that you used and liked Marriott. So buy Marriott. If you want simple, buy a fixed week between weeks 23 & 33. Then you don't have to worry about which exchange, and even though you're buying into an expensive system, you are getting what you want, not paying extra to belong to- and use- an exchange. And when you REALLY want to go somewhere else, use an independent exchange- like SFX or Platinum that doesn't cost to belong to and LOVES Marriotts and will give you bonus weeks for yours.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 29, 2012)

I would add Dial An Exchange, VRI*ety (if your resort is managed by VRI), and DVU to the list of other exchange companies. 

These are free or very inexpensive to join, the exchange fees are lower than the big two, but, there are fewer choices of where to exchange.

Explore them all and don't just settle on the one your resort is affiliated with, IMO.

I use all 3 of the above and have never had a need to join II or RCI even though some of my resorts are affiliated with them.  Of course these may not work for your style of vacationing.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 29, 2012)

Platinum Interchange is good too, with their 3-for-1 exchange offers.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 29, 2012)

If you like the hotel branded timeshares like Westin and Marriott, which are quite nice, you need II or the independents. In addition to the alternatives already cited, SFX is also a popular independent exchange company.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 29, 2012)

peppersmom said:


> What is the difference between RCI and II?  Which is the better of the two as far as exchange companies...If your TS is with RCI, can you use II?  Thanks in advance...this is all new to me



Which is the better for dinner - Beef or Chicken?

Which is the better to visit - France or Germany?

Which is the better car - VW or Audi?

Which is the better young actress - Emmy Rossum or Kristin Cavallari?

Which is the better mountain to climb - K2 or Kangchenjunga?

All subject to "opinion" - buy an MROP membership and you can use either II or RCI as well as VRI*ity, PI, SFX and MROP's internal.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2012)

It also depends on what you own.  If it is not affiliated with both you don't have to worry about it.  If it trades through both it depends both what you are looking to trade into and what you own.  

I have a prime studio that gets 40 TPU's from RCI.  It can pull almost anything in off season and shoulder season in RCI.  It can pull a decent amount of 1 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms during prime time.  In II it could only pull a studio in prime and a 1 bedroom in shoulder season.  It could only pull 2 bedrooms during off season and even during the off off season could not pull most 3 bedrooms sitting in the II inventory.  This is II's version of like for like- size matters more than demand.   It works the other way too. A 2 bedroom (rated or non rated resort) during the off season or shoulder season has more pull in II than in RCI in many cases.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Oct 1, 2012)

After reading this threat, just thinking - would there be an advantage to alternating between RCI and II from year to year (or two years at a time)?  The problem is you need at least a year to reserve a high demand week and also there is no discount for one year at a time.  Some years I would like to go to Disney and some years I might like to try a Marriott or Westin.    I've been pretty happy with RCI bt would like to try some of the higher end resorts that II has with my Worldmark preference.  I think you could do this but would really have to plan out several years in advance.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 2, 2012)

Corinne1123 said:


> After reading this threat, just thinking - would there be an advantage to alternating between RCI and II from year to year (or two years at a time)?  The problem is you need at least a year to reserve a high demand week and also there is no discount for one year at a time.  Some years I would like to go to Disney and some years I might like to try a Marriott or Westin.    I've been pretty happy with RCI bt would like to try some of the higher end resorts that II has with my Worldmark preference.  I think you could do this but would really have to plan out several years in advance.



I don't know the answer to the question I'm about to ask but it deals with the situation you propose.  If you make an exchange with either company for the future and your membership lapses, are you still entitled to the exchange?  If you are entitled to the exchange and you have a problem can you get any support from them now that you are no longer a member?


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 2, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> I don't know the answer to the question I'm about to ask but it deals with the situation you propose.  If you make an exchange with either company for the future and your membership lapses, are you still entitled to the exchange?  If you are entitled to the exchange and you have a problem can you get any support from them now that you are no longer a member?



With II, it is systemically impossible to do an exchange further out than the expiration of the membership, so that scenario would be moot. I would presume the same goes for RCI.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> With II, it is systemically impossible to do an exchange further out than the expiration of the membership, so that scenario would be moot. I would presume the same goes for RCI.



Yup. In order to make a reservation in RCI, it has to be within your membership period and MFs have to be paid up on your resort(s) you want to use for the exchange.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 2, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> With II, it is systemically impossible to do an exchange further out than the expiration of the membership, so that scenario would be moot. I would presume the same goes for RCI.





Passepartout said:


> Yup. In order to make a reservation in RCI, it has to be within your membership period and MFs have to be paid up on your resort(s) you want to use for the exchange.



There I am over thinking things again.  I use a couple free exchange companies so this never occurred to me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 3, 2012)

ha...knew there was an advice article on this written 10+ years ago

http://www.tug2.net/advice/exch.html

(note im updating this page...and who wants to update this article for me here?  http://www.tug2.net/advice/FAQ-AskRCI.htm#_Toc32570592 )


----------



## LLW (Oct 3, 2012)

Corinne1123 said:


> After reading this threat, just thinking - would there be an advantage to alternating between RCI and II from year to year (or two years at a time)?  The problem is you need at least a year to reserve a high demand week and also there is no discount for one year at a time.  Some years I would like to go to Disney and some years I might like to try a Marriott or Westin.    I've been pretty happy with RCI bt would like to try some of the higher end resorts that II has with my Worldmark preference.  I think you could do this but would really have to plan out several years in advance.



In addition to the fact that you need a valid membership from the time of booking to the time of check-out:

With the 2-for-1 deals for Worldmark owners (you have to watch for them and be tapped into a source where you can learn about them when they happen - WMOwners.com), II or RCI membership is only about $45 per year. It's not expensive, in the realm of exchanges, to own both membership (exchange fees are close to $200 at RCI and $150 at II; travel expenses for most fly-to locations are even more expensive; $45 is not much, comparatively).


----------



## moormc (Oct 3, 2012)

*I loathe RCI*

I sold my 2 Wyndham timeshares and RCI confiscated my 287,000 points I had with them. I was paid in full for all of these points with Wyndham and RCI. Never again will I participate with or stay in anything associated with Wyndham or RCI. These timeshare companies look for any reason to take your money. They need to recruit some true hospitality professionals out of their hotel sides to change the culture of these customer fleecing vultures. No experience with II or Platinum but my RCI experience is enough to keep me away from timeshares for the rest of my life. The kicker is I loved staying in them. Expansion of my business would not allow time away for awhile so I decided to sell and repurchase in a 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 3, 2012)

Having traded in both systems for over a decade, I prefer RCI over II by a long margin. Many reasons but the ultimate one is..

With RCI, the TPU "cost" is visible and I can "buy" anything in "prime/holiday" season if I have the purchasing power for it. 

With II, I cannot get the preferred quailty resorts until I own within the sub system and even then, the pure prime/holiday season are almost inaccessible.


----------



## NPKW (Oct 3, 2012)

To: Moornc, It could be that Wyndham canceled your RCI points. I know they are both owned by the same company but my home resort canceled some points (not a Wyndham) and I questioned it. If there is no reason for them to have canceled and they will not restore them, you may simply ask an attorney to write a letter for you so that it gets their attention. I have been a member of both RCI and II for many years trading yearly.  I am very happy with both, although trading was easier in the past.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 3, 2012)

Bourne said:


> Having traded in both systems for over a decade, I prefer RCI over II by a long margin. Many reasons but the ultimate one is..
> 
> With RCI, the TPU "cost" is visible and I can "buy" anything in "prime/holiday" season if I have the purchasing power for it.
> 
> With II, I cannot get the preferred quailty resorts until I own within the sub system and even then, the pure prime/holiday season are almost inaccessible.



I might concede one of your points, at least for the primest of prime times as it pertains to instant exchanges with II.  And I don’t have enough experience with ongoing requests to comment on that aspect.  

However, with respect to not getting preferred quality resorts—at least in offseason—that has not been my experience.  Back in February I purchased two II Premier rated, but very inexpensive, non-branded traders at the same "overbuilt" resort that has thus far given me great trades.  So far, three 1BRs exchanged for three 2BRs in 4-star + resorts: Marriott Desert Springs Villas II this past July, Four Seasons Aviara this upcoming December, and Welk Resort Villas next April.  None of them during their respective peak seasons, but all of which I have been absolutely ecstatic about, given my infinitesimal cash outlay to acquire and maintain them.

Because RCI has a much more transaparent system, it may feel more equitable.  Ultimately though, if you have a great unit that trades well with a given exchange company's system, you'll probably like it.  I absolutely love II.  In fact, I never knew love like this before.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 3, 2012)

*I love II, Starwood and Marriott!!!!*

I tried RCI briefly and I can't honestly say I made any trades, but I did get to see that there seems to be a lot more choice, but in terms of quality, fees and the great trades, II is the best decision I ever made. 

I love II, Starwood and Marriott! Oh wait, I will learn to love Four Seasons in January! You can't beat the quality of the resorts available on II. Go big or go home!


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy crap, how could I forget my other 1BR for 2BR exchange in January to Marriott Newport Coast?  II has been great.


----------



## momeason (Oct 4, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Holy crap, how could I forget my other 1BR for 2BR exchange in January to Marriott Newport Coast?  II has been great.



What is your secret for getting 1BR to 2BR exchanges? 

BTW, I love II also and all my extra vacations. I get wonderful exchanges all the time. You just have to make your requests and be patient and travel non-peak, which I prefer anyway. Plus flexchange and bonus weeks are awesome!
Flexchange is 59 days in II. RCI may be more equitable but I love how I can learn how to get great exchanges and make 1 two bedroom week into multiple weeks at prime resorts.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 4, 2012)

momeason said:


> What is your secret for getting 1BR to 2BR exchanges?
> 
> BTW, I love II also and all my extra vacations. I get wonderful exchanges all the time. You just have to make your requests and be patient and travel non-peak, which I prefer anyway. Plus flexchange and bonus weeks are awesome!
> Flexchange is 59 days in II. RCI may be more equitable but I love how I can learn how to get great exchanges and make 1 two bedroom week into multiple weeks at prime resorts.



The only trade I have done within flexchange is the Four Seasons trade, although my unit "saw" the 2 BR Jan and Feb units as well.  

I cannot say with certainty why I have been so fortunate in my first year of ownership.  There are a couple ideas I have that I am not yet willing to discuss publicly, but I will say that a willingness to challenge conventional wisdom (like don't buy in "overbuilt" areas), searching frequently, owning premier rated resorts (that also have high II member ratings, not the fraud premier resorts like Daytona Grand Seas), and luck (I had no idea that my traders would perform this well for me so far), all contribute to maximizing exchanges.


----------



## larfraz (Oct 4, 2012)

A number of years ago I asked about a trade to Las Vegas and RCI seemed to not have one and a friend told me to check Platinum Interchange. They quickly provided the week I needed and I have traded with them many times for many years.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 4, 2012)

larfraz said:


> A number of years ago I asked about a trade to Las Vegas and RCI seemed to not have one and a friend told me to check Platinum Interchange. They quickly provided the week I needed and I have traded with them many times for many years.



I have not traded with PI, but my father has, and I used one of his exchange credits last year to Snow Lake Lodge. I like them, usually not the cream of the crop resorts, but they have excellent service, decent coverage, and they publish their available inventory.


----------



## klpca (Oct 4, 2012)

momeason said:


> What is your secret for getting 1BR to 2BR exchanges?





Beefnot said:


> The only trade I have done within flexchange is the Four Seasons trade, although my unit "saw" the 2 BR Jan and Feb units as well.
> 
> I cannot say with certainty why I have been so fortunate in my first year of ownership.  There are a couple ideas I have that I am not yet willing to discuss publicly, but I will say that a willingness to challenge conventional wisdom (like don't buy in "overbuilt" areas), searching frequently, owning premier rated resorts (that also have high II member ratings, not the fraud premier resorts like Daytona Grand Seas), and luck (I had no idea that my traders would perform this well for me so far), all contribute to maximizing exchanges.


Another factor that may account for your success is your willingness to travel off season (which we prefer as we don't enjoy crowds). I see a lot of inventory with my supposedly mid tier traders and nearly always have an upgrade opportunity if we're flexible on the date. We're empty nesters though, so we're not tied to the school schedule any more  I can take whatever good trade comes up while I am searching. I also think the preference period for Marriott/Starwood is a very valuable II benefit, as are the reduced exchange fees - $124 for Marriott trades and $119 for Starwood exchanges. (Those may be off by $5 - not quite sure).

I haven't joined RCI because the exchange fees seem kind of steep. Of my three units that trade exclusively in RCI, we use two of them and we may rent the third one instead of trading it so it doesn't make sense to join a second exchange company.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 4, 2012)

klpca said:


> Another factor that may account for your success is your willingness to travel off season (which we prefer as we don't enjoy crowds). I see a lot of inventory with my supposedly mid tier traders and nearly always have an upgrade opportunity if we're flexible on the date. We're empty nesters though, so we're not tied to the school schedule any more  I can take whatever good trade comes up while I am searching. I also think the preference period for Marriott/Starwood is a very valuable II benefit, as are the reduced exchange fees - $124 for Marriott trades and $119 for Starwood exchanges. (Those may be off by $5 - not quite sure).
> 
> I haven't joined RCI because the exchange fees seem kind of steep. Of my three units that trade exclusively in RCI, we use two of them and we may rent the third one instead of trading it so it doesn't make sense to join a second exchange company.



Oh yes, ability to travel offseason has been very important.  There are also one or two wrinkles in the matrix, so to speak, which I am exploring that may take me another year or so to validate.

RCI is very expensive and the absolute only reason I can see myself using them at this point is for Disney exchanges.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 4, 2012)

In past years I have been far more pro-RCI as they always seemed to have far more locations and more available units than II.  However that has seemed to change as both of the big two apparently put renting ahead of the exchange choice. Add in rising annual membership fees and skyrocketing exchange fees that rival what our maintenance fes of ten years ago were and the value of trading appears to be gone. 

It's not like you can call up or go online and simply pick the resort/unit/time you want with any exchange. You are at the mercy of deposits and worse relying on these groups to forgo the easy & virtually free income of rental of especially the best times in favor of the less profitable exchange. It's all made worse by the fact that they often deeply discount rental (they get paid membership fees to accept the time so what do they have to lose?) below what it costs to own or exchange to the same place.s. It is no longer exclusive to owners and there is a fast shrinking benefit to even having an ownership to deposit. 

Everything considered the use of either for traditional exchange is virtually my last choice. I do utilize rentals & no exchange required deals but haven't used  either for a true exchange in over 5 years. My limited exchanges are now through SFX or the internal VRI exchange system as they offer either better quality resorts (SFX) equal to what I give up and/or lower exchange fees (especially VRI) than either of the big guys. If I didn't get the memberships included in my annual fees at some resorts I likely wouldn't renew with II or RCI.  As it is I use them for deeply discounted rentals and last minute deals and little else. I can't recommend one over the other any more as I no longer see any real value to exchange through those systems.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 4, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Everything considered the use of either for traditional exchange is virtually my last choice. I do utilize rentals & no exchange required deals but haven't used  either for a true exchange in over 5 years. My limited exchanges are now through SFX or the internal VRI exchange system as they offer either better quality resorts (SFX) equal to what I give up and/or lower exchange fees (especially VRI) than either of the big guys. If I didn't get the memberships included in my annual fees at some resorts I likely wouldn't renew with II or RCI.  As it is I use them for deeply discounted rentals and last minute deals and little else. I can't recommend one over the other any more as I no longer see any real value to exchange through those systems.



Come to the dark side and enjoy a week in Maui at the Marriott or Westin through II and their M/S internal priority for $700 a week and you will be enticed to come back into the fold.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Come to the dark side and enjoy a week in Maui at the Marriott or Westin through II and their M/S internal priority for $700 a week and you will be enticed to come back into the fold.



We have two weeks in Hawaii in a few weeks. We rented from II & a private house.  Total for both under $1000. The house is a 4 bedroom on the beach. Really looking forward to the trip (but have no reason to own - renting works just fine!). We have done more traveling the past 18 months than we ever did when we owned 8 weeks. 

Now we own two, rent the rest and are seeing many more places for far less and find obtaining them is much easier than attempting to trade ever was.  In some ways it's discouraging as we liked being owners but financially this method (owning only a couple places we return to regularly and renting all others) seems to work better and costs far less.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 4, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> We have two weeks in Hawaii in a few weeks. We rented from II & a private house.  Total for both under $1000. The house is a 4 bedroom on the beach. Really looking forward to the trip (but have no reason to own - renting works just fine!). We have done more traveling the past 18 months than we ever did when we owned 8 weeks.
> 
> Now we own two, rent the rest and are seeing many more places for far less and find obtaining them is much easier than attempting to trade ever was.  In some ways it's discouraging as we liked being owners but financially this method (owning only a couple places we return to regularly and renting all others) seems to work better and costs far less.



Both for under $1000 ? Where do you get a deal for $500 per week in Hawaii ? That seems cheap for a 4 br house on the beach ? Please share.....


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 4, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Come to the dark side and enjoy a week in Maui at the Marriott or Westin through II and their M/S internal priority for $700 a week and you will be enticed to come back into the fold.



I won't be going to Hawaii anytime soon, but when I do, I am quite confident that I will beat your $700 by at least 25%.  That is, unless my tiger trader gets devalued by II...


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Both for under $1000 ? Where do you get a deal for $500 per week in Hawaii ? That seems cheap for a 4 br house on the beach ? Please share.....



The house is $970 / week with $200 refunded as the security deposit - $770 for the week (assuming we don't trash the place!).  That was from a site called vacationrentalagent.com.  They had some super duper & incredible homes that rented for over $2500 or more /night! We took a good location, nice looking house on the beach for far less.  

The second week was RCI - sorry, I thought originally it was II - and that cost us $199.  One of their nearly always available special deals.  So the two will be $969.  for the two weeks. 

The II one I was remembering is a March/April stay at Marriott Grand Chateau - our spring break time - in a 2 bedroom for $399.  I'm guessing that maintenance on that week runs higher.  We have two weeks in Orlando January from II in a two bedroom - $499 for those.  And a week in February from RCI in Green Springs - Williamsburg, VA.  Another $199 special. Not top season of course but its when we want to travel due to the February school break. 

So owning & paying fees and exchange costs simply makes no sense. This way we get the places & times we want in the unit sizes we desire and once paid it is done. No ongoing commitment and far easier than trades to get the places/times / units we want.  What a sad state of affairs for timeshares.  But great for those that use all the offers out there. Add in our week at Cape Cod & another we own in Orlando and our travel calendar is nearly full.


----------



## smileyface (Oct 5, 2012)

*Turks and Caicos*



Beefnot said:


> I won't be going to Hawaii anytime soon, but when I do, I am quite confident that I will beat your $700 by at least 25%.  That is, unless my tiger trader gets devalued by II...


You seem to be very savy at this exchange business so tell me how I can get to the Turks and Caicos? I own a 2 bdrm in Grand Cayman with II (floating any time of year) and I have not been able to exchange into Turks and Caicos....should I forget about II and their exchange system and just find another company that's already been mentioned? Are there problems with other exchange companies outside the big ones that I should be aware of?


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 5, 2012)

smileygirl said:


> You seem to be very savy at this exchange business so tell me how I can get to the Turks and Caicos? I own a 2 bdrm in Grand Cayman with II (floating any time of year) and I have not been able to exchange into Turks and Caicos....should I forget about II and their exchange system and just find another company that's already been mentioned? Are there problems with other exchange companies outside the big ones that I should be aware of?



There are plenty who know much more than I do, and I definitely know nothing about international exchanges. I do know there are only two resorts in Turks & Caicos, only one of which (Alexandra) appears to have meaningful (albeit still limited) availability in II.  If an ongoing request with your Grand Cayman property hasn't been able to pull it then perhaps your unit doesn't trade well (though you should perform some trade tests), Turks & Caicos is a very difficult exchange due to limited supply, you need to give it more time, and/or yes, you need to give up on II. But I would have no idea what exchange co. could get that trade.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 5, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> The house is $970 / week with $200 refunded as the security deposit - $770 for the week (assuming we don't trash the place!).  That was from a site called vacationrentalagent.com.  They had some super duper & incredible homes that rented for over $2500 or more /night! We took a good location, nice looking house on the beach for far less.
> 
> The second week was RCI - sorry, I thought originally it was II - and that cost us $199.  One of their nearly always available special deals.  So the two will be $969.  for the two weeks.


 
Can you tell me what island you're going to ? Is this a normal find of $700 a week as it sounds too good to be true for Hawaii ? I'll out this site, thanks for the heads up. I'm only a member of II, but does Hawaii come up for $199 very often ? Decent place ? I haven't really looked into getaways that much but I would assume that you have to look regularly to find the best deals just like exchanging. I guess I should take a give it another look ?

Thanks for the info


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Can you tell me what island you're going to ? Is this a normal find of $700 a week as it sounds too good to be true for Hawaii ? I'll out this site, thanks for the heads up. I'm only a member of II, but does Hawaii come up for $199 very often ? Decent place ? I haven't really looked into getaways that much but I would assume that you have to look regularly to find the best deals just like exchanging. I guess I should take a give it another look ?
> 
> Thanks for the info



That particular one is on Oahu but they seemed to have places on all the islands. We scour the RCI/II deals about once a week as well as watch for sightings here on TUG and elsewhere to hopefully find the best deals.  It has been working great. The one thing about our Hawaii trip is we planned it about 8 months out to be sure to grab a deal. Prices tend to rise as the dates get closer.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 5, 2012)

smileygirl said:


> You seem to be very savy at this exchange business so tell me how I can get to the Turks and Caicos? I own a 2 bdrm in Grand Cayman with II (floating any time of year) and I have not been able to exchange into Turks and Caicos....should I forget about II and their exchange system and just find another company that's already been mentioned? Are there problems with other exchange companies outside the big ones that I should be aware of?



Was just poking around in Sightings/Distressed forum and there have been II sightings of Alexandra units posted there from time to time.  The sightings can be INVALUABLE for getting a jump on desirable exchange inventory.  But you need to be a paid TUG member to access it.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 5, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> That particular one is on Oahu but they seemed to have places on all the islands. We scour the RCI/II deals about once a week as well as watch for sightings here on TUG and elsewhere to hopefully find the best deals.  It has been working great. The one thing about our Hawaii trip is we planned it about 8 months out to be sure to grab a deal. Prices tend to rise as the dates get closer.



Ah, good call. I was just in Oahu in May and Honolulu/Waikiki was just so darn busy that it didn't feel like a vacation, but Ko Olina was wonderful. Maybe I need to give the island another shot. It seems to have some of everything but anything away from the "city" seemed good. Is there any particular area that is more reasonable ? I did a search on Oahu but I didn't really know the areas to stay other than H/W and Ko Olina.


----------



## smileyface (Oct 6, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> There are plenty who know much more than I do, and I definitely know nothing about international exchanges. I do know there are only two resorts in Turks & Caicos, only one of which (Alexandra) appears to have meaningful (albeit still limited) availability in II.  If an ongoing request with your Grand Cayman property hasn't been able to pull it then perhaps your unit doesn't trade well (though you should perform some trade tests), Turks & Caicos is a very difficult exchange due to limited supply, you need to give it more time, and/or yes, you need to give up on II. But I would have no idea what exchange co. could get that trade.



Thanks a lot for your reply....it's just what I thought. I think I will try to puchase a vacation there outside of timeshare.Have a good weekend!


----------

